# Marriage Depression Falling out of love



## vocky (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello everyone,

We have been married for 6 years and been together for 9, and we have a 5 year old little girl, that is the light of my life. Here recently my wife told me that she has falling out of love with me. I think she is depressed and wants to be alone all the time.

She is depressed and confused about how she was treated in her childhood. She had a difficult relationship with her mother and she suddenly passed away 2 years ago. Her mothers birthday was this weekend,and my wife tells me she wants to find an apartment and share custody of our child now.

We have a great marriage never fought always had fun, but it seemed to come out of the blue. We are seeing a counselor individually this week, so hopefully that will help. I cant stand the thought of not being able to see my child everyday.

Please someone help if they can.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry you're going through that. If this seems to have come out of the blue she's probably been trying to hide it and keep up a facade. Or maybe she tried to express it and didnt feel you were very receptive? Maybe her therapist will suggest medication. I guess I would try and stall and drag it out and hope she gets on some medication or something.


----------

